# avi "cannot render the file"



## flip side (Dec 9, 2008)

hello,

i only have a very basic understanding of files, codecs, etc. on the computer. i have windows vista & have been trying to play avi files that were recorded on a canon camera. i know that they were uploaded onto a macbook (i have a vaio), then zipped and sent to me. not sure if this is why, but for some reason i am unable to view the videos.

i unzipped the folder, and when i click on the avi files, i get a message saying something about "cannot render the file." that is from wmp version 11, and also the classic/traditional/whatever media player (just looked and don't see it to find out the name). 

i have been looking around the internet for possible solutions. previously, while trying to fix a problem of no audio with youtube (didn't work for firefox, so now i just view in ie), i downloaded klite. that did not help. i downloaded something with ccc (i don't remember the file name and don't see it in my programs) and that did not work either, and today i downloaded xvid. that did not seem to help either. 

finally i also tried gspot, which i don't really understand how to use. if i did it right, i clicked on one of the avi files for the prog to decrypt (or whatever?) and it says "Not a valid AVI file" in gspot. also, under type it says "Non-AVI File- Type Unknown," and "rendering failed" under status.

is there any way i can view these videos? they were from a beautiful trip i know i will never get to take again. i would really love to be able to see them.

thank you for your help.


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

heres what u might try. its a totally free video converter called prism video converter.its very easy to use.u can convert an avi into a wmv.then u can take the clips and run them thru your windows movie maker and make a movie and watch them on your windows media player.hope this helps u.


----------



## flip side (Dec 9, 2008)

hi pish, i downloaded prism & tried what you said. i got the following message: could not open source video file. please let me know if you or others have any ideas i can try. i will be so upset if there is no way for me to see these videos. 

also, my vista said that i was due for an update, so i did that last night. i still cannot open the files with windows media player; however, now i get a new message from the program. it says, "Windows Media Player cannot play the file. The Player might not support the file type or might not support the codec that was used to compress the file."

any ideas? please??


----------

